# الوحدات



## الزيتووون (22 أبريل 2013)

*كل مع عليك تذكره هو قيمة الوحدات المكافئة وتعويضها بالضرب عند التحويل منها إلى الوحدة الأساسية أو بالقسمة عند التحويل من الوحدة الأساسية إليها**...
التحويل من الوحدة المشتقة إلى الوحدة الأساسية (الضرب):
الآن لنفرض أن التحويل من كيلو متر إلى متر فنقول أن س كيلومتر =س×1000 متر (لاحظ أن متر وحدة أساسية)
لنفرض أننا نحول من ميكروغرام إلى غرام فنقول أن س ميكروغرام = س×0.000001 غرام ((لاحظ أن غرام وحدة أساسية)

التحويل من الوحدة الأساسية إلى المشتقة (القسمة):
لنفرض أننا بصدد تحويل من متر إلى كيلومتر فنقول س متر = س÷1000 كيلومتر
لنفرض أننا بصدد تحويل من ثانية إلى ميكروثانية فنقول س ثانية = س÷ 0.000001 ثانية


التحويل من وحدة مشتقة إلى وحدة مشتقة أخرى
لعمل هذا نقوم أولا بالتحويل من الوحدة المشتقة الأولى إلى الأساسية بالضرب في مكافئها ثم نحول مرة أخرى إلى المشتقة الثانية بالقسمة على معامل الوحدة الثانية:

لنفرض أننا نحول من ميليمتر إلى كيلومتر فنقول أن س مليمتر = س × 0.001 (متر) = س × 0.001 × (1÷ 1000 كيلومتر) = 
أي أن س مليمتر =س × 0.000001 كيلومتر*​ *3.79 لتر** 1جالون =*​ ​ *وحدات الأطوال** : 

وتعتمد على البوصة ، وهي أصغر الوحدات . . . 

القدم = 12 بوصة ، الياردة = 3 أقدام (36 بوصة) ، القصبة = 5,5 ياردة ، الفرلنج = 40 قصبة (220 ياردة ، أو 660 قدم) .

الميل (الميل التشريعي) = 8 فرلنج ، أو 1760 ياردة ، أو 5280 قدماً ، الفرسخ = 3 أميال .

القامة (وحدة قياس عمق المياه) = 6 أقدام ، الكابل (وحدة قياس بحرية) = 120 قامة

= 720 قدماً في البحرية الأمريكية .

= 608 أقداماً في البحرية الإنجليزية*​ ​ *القدم المربع = 144 بوصة مربعة . الياردة المربعة = 9 أقدام مربعة = 1296 بوصة مربعة** .

القصبة المربعة = 30،25 ياردة مربعة . الفدان = 160 قصبة مربعة = 4840 ياردة مربعة . 

الميل المربع = 640 فدان*​ *(4) وحدات القياس في النظام المتري :



المتر = 1000 ملليمتر = 100 سنتمتر = 10 ديسمتر .

اليكامتر = 100 متر ، الهكتومتر = 10 متر ، الكيلومتر = 1000 متر*​ ​ *أولا : تحويل الوحدات الأمريكية إلى الوحدات المترية** :



بوصة 4،25 ميليمتر
بوصة 2،54 سنتيمتر 
بوصة 0،0254 متر

قدم 30،48 سنتيمتر
قدم 0،3048 متر 

ياردة 0،9144 متر 

ميل 1،6093 كيلومتر

بوصة مربعة 6،4516 سنتيمتر مربع 

قدم مربع 0،0929 متر مربع

ياردة مربعة 0،8361 متر مربع 

فدان 0،4047 هكتار 

بوصة مكعبة 16،3871 سنتيمتر مكعب 

قدم مكعب 0،0283 متر مكعب 

ياردة مكعبة 0،7646 متر مكعب 

كوارت 0،9464 لتر 

أوقية 28،3495 جرام 

رطل 0،4536 كيلوجرام 


ملاحظة : 

الهكتار هو : وحدة قياس مساحات الأرض

اللتر هو : وحدة لقياس حجم السوائل ويعادل 0،25 جالون (1000 سنتمتر مكعب) .*​ ​ *ثانياً : تحويل الوحدات المترية إلى الوحدات الأمريكية** : 




سنتيمتر 0،3937 بوصة 
سنتيمتر 0،0328 قدم 

متر 39،3701 بوصة 
متر 3،2808 قدم 
متر 1،0936 ياردة 

كيلومتر 0،621 ميل

سنتيمتر مربع 0،155 بوصة مربعة 

متر مربع 10،7639 قدم مربع 

متر مربع 1،196 ياردة مربعة 

هكتار 2،471 فدان 

سنتيمتر مكعب 0،061 بوصة مكعبة 

متر مكعب 35،3147 قدم مكعب 
متر مكعب 1،308 ياردة مكعبة 

لتر 1،0567 كوارت 

جرام 0،0356 أوقية 

كيلوجرام 2،2046 رطل*​ ​ *(6) قياس درجات الحرارة : 



هناك مقياسان دوليان لقياس درجات الحرارة . . هما : 

( أ ) المقياس المئوي Celsius "centigrade" .

(ب) المقياس الفهرنهيتي Fehrenheit .

ويتم التحويل من أي منهما إلى الآخر طبقاً للعلاقتين التاليتين : 

فْ = ( مْ × 1،8 ) + 32 .

مْ = ( فْ - 32 ) ÷ 1،8 .



مثال ذلك : يمكن تحويل 20ْ م إلى فهرنهيت كالتالي :

(20 × 1،8) + 32 = 36 + 32 = 68ْ ف .

68 درجة فهرنهيت تحول إلى درجات مئوية كالتالي : 

(68 - 32) ÷ 1،8 = 20ْ م .*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]وحدات قياس الطول الانجليزية والفرنسية والعلاقة بينهما[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
النظام الانجليزى : الميل- الياردة - القدم - البوصة.
النظام الفرنسى : الكيلو متر - المتر - السنتيمتر - المليمتر.
1 ميل = 1760 ياردة =1.6093 كيلومتر
1 ياردة = 3 أقدام = 91.4399 سنتيمتر
1 قدم = 12 بوصه = 30.4799 سنتيمتر
1 بوصة = 2.5399 سنتيمتر
1 كيلو متر = 1000 متر = 0.6214 ميل
1 متر = 1000 سنتيمتر = 10.936 ياردة
1 سنتيمتر = 10 مليمتر = 0.03281 قدم = 0.03937 بوصه
وحدات قياس الاوزان والعلاقة بينهما :
1 باوند ( رطل ) = 16 آونس ( أوقية ) = 0.4535 كيتو جرام
1 آونس = 28.3495 جرام
1 كيلو جرام = 1000جرام = 2.2046 باوند
الطن الانجليزى = 2240 باوند
الطن المترى = 1000 كيلو جرام
الوحدات الاسلاميه:
الصاع = 4 أمداد
الصاع = 3.5لتر تقريبا
المد = 880 مليلترا ( سنتيمترا مكعبا ) تقربيا
وحدات قياس السعة :
1 جالون = 277.42 بوصة مكعبة = 4.546 ليترا
1 باينت = 1/8 جالون
1 كيلو لتر = 1000 ليتر
1 ليتر = 1000 مليلترا = 0.2199 جالون
وحدات مساحة خاصة :
الاكر = 4840 ياردة مربعة = 4047 متر مربع
الهيكتار = 10000 متر مربع = 2.469 أكر تقريبا
1 أكر = 0.405 هيكتار تقربيا
وحدات قياس درجات الحرارة :
س درجة مئوية تعادل ( س*9/5 ) + 32 درجه فهرنهايتية.
فى النظام الفهرنهايتى تكون درجة تجمد الماء 32 درجة أما الغليان تكون 212 درجة
فى النظام المئوى تكون درجة تجمد الماء صفر درجة مئوية أما الغليان تكون 100 درجة[/FONT]*


----------



## magdy2006 (4 مايو 2013)

اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------

